# Is it bad to use DVI to HDMI cable?



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 17, 2012)

I see a bunch on ebay


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 17, 2012)

No, it's a straight pin to pin adapter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2012)

No.  Just doesn't give you the option of only DVI like a DVI cable + DVI -> HDMI adapter would.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 17, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> No, it's a straight pin to pin adapter.



What about DVI to VGA?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2012)

Same.  DVI-A is electrically compatible with VGA (D-Sub 15).


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 17, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Same.  DVI-A is electrically compatible with VGA (D-Sub 15).



Any decreased video quality on 1080p 14" as opposed to a standard dvi cable?

And I just learned there are several kinds of dvi - DVI-D, DVI-I, DVI-A, etc. Which should I buy?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 17, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/qa/images/DVI-video-connectors-diagram.jpg



Thanks for the picture, but which should I buy? 1080p 24" display


----------



## Jetster (Nov 17, 2012)

Dual-link Model


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Any decreased video quality on 1080p 14" as opposed to a standard dvi cable?


VGA?  Yes.  VGA is analog.

And I just learned there are several kinds of dvi - DVI-D, DVI-I, DVI-A, etc. Which should I buy?[/QUOTE]

DVI-D is digital (best) compatible with HDMI (via adapter) and DVI-D/DVI-I
DVI-A is analog (okay) compatible with VGA (via adapter) and DVI-A/DVI-I
DVI-I is digital and analog (depends) compatible with HDMI (adapter), DVI-D, DVI-I, DVI-A, and VGA (via adapter).


If the monitor has speakers: HDMI
If the monitor does not have speakers: DVI-D


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 17, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Dual-link Model



ok; DVI-D dual-link or DVI-I dual-link?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2012)

To be safe, DVI-D dual-link.  I've seen a lot of monitors that won't accept DVI-I.

I've bought lots of DVI-D dual-link male-male Rosewill branded cables that are great.  You can get them for relatively cheap from NewEgg.


Edit:
3 ft: Rosewill Model RCAB-11053 3 ft. DVI-D Male to DVI-...
6 ft: Rosewill 6ft. DVI-D (24+1) Male to DVI-D (24+1) Ma...
10 ft: Rosewill Model RCAB-11054 10 ft. DVI-D Male to DVI...
15 ft: Rosewill Model RCAB-11055 15 ft. DVI-D Male to DVI...

If all you're doing is plugging a monitor into a computer via DVI, those will work.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 17, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> To be safe, DVI-D dual-link.  I've seen a lot of monitors that won't accept DVI-I.



Thank you. I will do that. 

Main monitor has speakers and I have it connected to HDMI cable. But second monitor, there is an issue with the HDMI (blacks look gray, got $30 refund for this but the VGA port is fine, and I assume so is the DVI port), so that's why I'm not also using HDMI with that monitor.

DVI to HDMI won't transmit sound, right?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 17, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> DVI to HDMI won't transmit sound, right?



Right.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 17, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Right.



What is the difference between single- and dual-link?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Thank you. I will do that.
> 
> Main monitor has speakers and I have it connected to HDMI cable. But second monitor, there is an issue with the HDMI (blacks look gray, got $30 refund for this but the VGA port is fine, and I assume so is the DVI port), so that's why I'm not also using HDMI with that monitor.
> 
> DVI to HDMI won't transmit sound, right?


It could be the graphics card.  I had a 9800 GT with a borked DVI-I port.




vawrvawerawe said:


> What is the difference between single- and dual-link?


Bandwidth.  Dual-link has twice the bandwidth as single-link.  Single-Link is only capable of up to 1920x1200 @ 60fps & 24-bit.  Dual-link can do the same up to 2560x1600.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 17, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It could be the graphics card.  I had a 9800 GT with a borked DVI-I port.



No. it is a laptop, and the hdmi cable works fine for the first monitor, but not the second monitor. I don't have my PC desktop finished built yet, haven't received the graphics cards.

The issue is with the monitor itself. Which is probably why the seller included a VGA cable so that hopefully the buyer would never discover the HDMI problem.



FordGT90Concept said:


> To be safe, DVI-D dual-link.  I've seen a lot of monitors that won't accept DVI-I.
> 
> I've bought lots of DVI-D dual-link male-male Rosewill branded cables that are great.  You can get them for relatively cheap from NewEgg.
> 
> ...



i found three better priced 10-foot dual link dvi-d on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sewell-DVI-...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3f1510c0df
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10FT-DVI-D-...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4cf4b28b75
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-10Ft-DV...S_Power_Cables_Connectors&hash=item27c8bccf97


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 17, 2012)

hmm...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10FT-DVI-D-...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4cf4b28b75

doesn't list 1080p in the description? Did they just forget to write it, or does it not support 1080p?

--

This other one (same link from before) http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-10Ft-DV...S_Power_Cables_Connectors&hash=item27c8bccf97
it says up to 2048 x 1536 resolution


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> doesn't list 1080p in the description? Did they just forget to write it, or does it not support 1080p?



It doesn't list any resolution in the description. 

Oh, of course it supports it.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> It doesn't list any resolution in the description.
> 
> Oh, of course it supports it.



here it is. easy to miss because their text is crazy


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2012)

DVI-D supports 1080p. That's all you need to know.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> DVI-D supports 1080p. That's all you need to know.



Thanks erocker


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2012)

It only says dual-link in the title and they also claim it is HDTV.  HDTV has nothing to do with DVI.  I would be wary of purchasing.

The fact it says "this cable does not support monitor larger than 30" inches" strongly suggests it is single-link (not that 30" means anything).


Is it really worth the hassels of eBay to save $1.50?


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 18, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It only says dual-link in the title and they also claim it is HDTV.  HDTV has nothing to do with DVI.  I would be wary of purchasing.
> 
> The fact it says "this cable does not support monitor larger than 30" inches" strongly suggests it is single-link (not that 30" means anything).
> 
> ...



I always found ebay to be the opposite of hassle. But maybe that's because I've been using it for many years (decade or more) and am fully conditioned to knowing all the tricks to know who not to buy from. And since I use PayPal, PayPal *always* refunds me if the item is not as described. So I feel very safe using ebay.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 18, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Right.



My DVI to HDMI cable does. Just had to test it to make sure


----------



## Kreij (Nov 18, 2012)

If the board supports it and you have the right adapter/cable you can get sound from DVI->HDMI.
My old Palit 4870x2 came with a DVI-HDMI adapter for that.


----------

